# Hi I need help



## scriptCoad (3. Dez 2017)

how can I see the position of a smartphone in Java Script?


----------



## krgewb (3. Dez 2017)

"Mit der *Geolocation API* können sie den Standort des Clienten ermitteln."
https://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/JavaScript/Geolocation


----------

